
FreeBSD 7.0 Released - iamelgringo
http://docs.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg.cgi?fetch=3236+0+current/freebsd-announce
======
iamelgringo
Now, if Amazon would have an option to run BSD on EC2, I would be a very happy
boy.

~~~
foonamefoo
If FreeBSD would support Xen I'm sure they would be happy to oblige.

~~~
tx
Why Xen? I've been using VMware for years and I am curious about these newer
tools: Xen and VirtualBox.

~~~
extantproject
EC2 is built on Xen.

------
extantproject
Has anyone out there run FreeBSD on EC2?

